
Ask HN: Searching old post: make startup prototype in 9K$. Anyone bookmarked it? - techaddict009
Few days back someone had posted that they will make startup protoype for 9k USD. I am searching that post. Can anyone help me in finding that?
======
ColinWright
OK, I found this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10335742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10335742)

    
    
        Show HN: I will build your prototype web app for $4K (bhsiao.com)
    

and this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10368190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10368190)

    
    
        We'll build you a prototype web app for $4242 in two weeks (webappdock.com)
    

Both have subsequently been deleted, and both are much more than a few days
old. No other title that has the substring "proto" or "build" in it looks
vaguely relevant, and without more clues, I don't have any way to help you.

Good luck.

~~~
techaddict009
Nope none of this. Is there a way to search HN profiles? He was BITS Pilani
India Student.

~~~
ColinWright
Not that I know of.

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks for helping out. Hope will find that out soon.

~~~
ColinWright
There are 2900 different usernames have submitted items in the last 6 days or
so. You could download all their profiles and check.

2132 of them were unique submissions, and one person has submitted 109 items
in the last 6 days. The others, of course, range in between.

~~~
techaddict009
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200913)
finally got it :) via google chrome history :D

~~~
ColinWright
Oh, excellent! It's rather more than "a few days" old though! I would never
have found that, but glad you found it.

------
ColinWright
This one?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10472829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10472829)

Scarcely "a few" days back, but it seems to match your rather loose criteria.

~~~
techaddict009
Nope not that: [https://code4startup.com/](https://code4startup.com/) it was
something like this. Run by BITS Pilani student.

------
ColinWright
A few questions:

* What have you tried?

* Are you sure it was 9?

* How accurate is your estimate of when it was?

* Did they use the word "prototype"?

* Did they use the word "startup"?

* Are there any other words you are absolutely sure of?

* Was it a submission of a link, or just text?

~~~
techaddict009
I dont remember exact things :( Thats why I posted this. I had searched once
before posting.

